# Question on a very late model South bend lathe



## abrasivemike (Oct 17, 2012)

I've recently seen a 12" X 36" South Bend BENCH Model lathe. It had ground, probably hardened ways, and had the motor and belt drive behind the head on the bench. It looked like brand new and the tag on the QC gearbox said South Bend, Indiana- not China! I've check the S.B. online catalog and scoured the internet with no luck, Has anyone any info on a model like this? 
                                 Mike
P.S. Bidding is underway.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 17, 2012)

Any chance you can get the seller to give you the serial #?
Then go hunting a few details with that.
Not sure at what point it happened but some of the last western manufactured SB were made in Australia under license. not sure of the size tho? Maybe that was only the 9" models?

Cheers Phil


----------



## xalky (Oct 17, 2012)

abrasivemike said:


> I've recently seen a 12" X 36" South Bend BENCH Model lathe. It had ground, probably hardened ways, and had the motor and belt drive behind the head on the bench. It looked like brand new and the tag on the QC gearbox said South Bend, Indiana- not China! I've check the S.B. online catalog and scoured the internet with no luck, Has anyone any info on a model like this?
> Mike
> P.S. Bidding is underway.



Grizzly has all the info on south bend lathes. With the serial number , you should be able to get all the info you need.


----------



## Pacer (Oct 17, 2012)

Anything like this....? This is a 13x36 from about 1995 made in Taiwan.

Heres a post I did on it awhile back---
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...al-late-SB-from-Taiwan-and-a-Katrina-survivor!


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 17, 2012)

Mike anyway you can post some pictures of the lathe. It might be a 9" or 10" with risers to make it a 12".


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 17, 2012)

As far as I know, the only SB's made in Australia were tagged with the Hercus label and were all 9". I have a Hercus 9A.

At least the QCGB was made in Southbend. The new appearance could have been from a rebuild. Could be somewhat older.


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 18, 2012)

Hawkeye said:


> As far as I know, the only SB's made in Australia were tagged with the Hercus label and were all 9"



Mike, from lathes.co.uk............."During the 1960s Hercus supplied South Bend in the USA with a large batch of Model A lathes"
http://www.lathes.co.uk/hercus/index.html. Bottom part of the first section, before the 1st photograph.
Although it doesnt state if they were tagged hercus or southbend, I thought I remembered reading somewhere that Hercus were casting parts for SB in the 70s? But I have been known to be wrong:whiteflag: Just ask my children.......

Cheers Phil


----------



## shayloco (Oct 20, 2012)

abrasivemike said:


> I've recently seen a 12" X 36" South Bend BENCH Model lathe. It had ground, probably hardened ways, and had the motor and belt drive behind the head on the bench. It looked like brand new and the tag on the QC gearbox said South Bend, Indiana- not China! I've check the S.B. online catalog and scoured the internet with no luck, Has anyone any info on a model like this?
> Mike
> P.S. Bidding is underway.



Mike-

Did it look like this?    This lathe is made by Hercus of Australia for South Bend.   Model GS-26, D1-4 spindle, 5C collets, helical back gears, 10" swing.    Very nice lathe that has some damage from falling on it's face.      It will be repaired.

-Larry


----------



## Boris Ludwig (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Larry,

I just found this post, I know it's an old one but I'm wondering if you went ahead with the repair and if you restored this lathe.


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Boris,
Larry has not been on here for a number of years so I dont think you will get a response unfortunately.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Boris Ludwig (Nov 13, 2016)

I thought it might be unlikely but ....

Thanks Phil.


----------

